# Does anyone have a list of must have for a CDE show?



## jegray21 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I have my big horse show list...and miniature horse halter class list..but have no idea what to bring to a HDT. We are going to try our first one in April! Does anyone have a list that they want to share?


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 18, 2011)

I have one at home that I will share when I return.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have one too, will send you a PM or copy it here tonight.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a basic list. I didn't include horse food, or "horse cleaning" or stall cleaning supplies. 

*Tack*

Harness rack

· saddle - tugs, girth, backstrap, crupper, breeching, breeching straps, over girth/wrap strap, kicking strap

· breastcollar/collar - breastcollar strap, traces, hames, false martingale

· bridle - browband, cavesson, bit, chin chain, reins, throat latch, tear drop

* your harness may not have all of the above parts, but make sure that you have the ones you need!

Cart - seat(s), seat back(s), cover, stand, seat straps

Whips

Number holder and way to attach it

SMV sign

Marathon Time Cards

extra number holder for time card

Reflectors

Wraps for shafts for transport

Tie-downs for transport

 

*Supplies*

Coggins and health papers

Prize list/copies of entries

Wet Ones - cleans spots on horses and humans

Murphy's Oil Soap - for cleaning harness

shoe polish - for harness and shoes/boots

brass/metal polish

Kiwi Express shoe polish - for final touch-up on plain leather

Pledge wipes or can - for patent leather on harness

Armor All wipes - for vinyl (avoid polishing seats)

touch-up paint (you will scratch your vehicle in transit!)

stop watches

Rulebook - don't be caught not knowing the rules

duct tape

electrical tape

spares

scissors

rubber bands

vet wrap

WD-40/silicone spray

water bucket for horse

buckets/sponges/sweat scraper for cooling

vet thermometer

stall signage

salt block/electrolites

emergency knife

*Attire*

long-sleeved shirt, vest, coat, or short sleeves w/ coat

pants (no jeans for dressage/cones)

short sleeve shirt for marathon (depending on weather)

tie or scarf depending on shirt and gender

pins - lapel, brooch

socks to match (don't use your white athletic socks!)

hard-soled shoes or boots

brown leather gloves

apron - worn on top of clothing, not under coat or vest.

Earrings/hair accessories

ASTM/SEI helmet

Hat

rubber shoes/boots for walking wet hazards

Rain wear - make sure horse is used to "crinkly", noisy fabric if you are going to use it.

sunscreen

 

*Other *

wine bottle, glasses, and corkscrew 

beer and opener (we are from Wisconsin...




)


----------



## Jetiki (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Luck!

Karen


----------



## jegray21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## R Whiteman (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are a few things to add to the lists.

FUN

JOY

GLEE

LAUGHTER

THRILLS

FRIENDS

ADVENTURE


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2011)

A LIST OF THINGS TO PACK FOR A CDE

THE OBVIOUS:

Horse

Cart

Harness

You

THE SEMI-OBVIOUS:

Your show clothing and marathon outfit

A presentable pair of polished boots

Driving whip

Driving apron

Driving gloves

ADS medical armband

Helmet for marathon

Number holder for your vehicle

THE NOT-SO-OBVIOUS:

Clipboard, pen, paper, a copy of your dressage test

Page protectors to keep your maps dry if it rains

Waterproof bag for spares on marathon (water hazards can be deep!)

Somewhere to put your green card and marathon maps on course (another number holder works well)

Red reflectors for your vehicle in all phases

Jumbo timer and/or stopwatch for marathon

CAMP STUFF-

Panels to make a little corral or lunge line to allow horse to graze

Collapsible gazebo or screen room for shade

Small table for munchies/relaxing

Camp chairs

Hay net

Water bucket

GEAR BAGS:

RAIN GEAR-

Warm waterproof barn coat

A long, neutral colored coat like a duster to wear during dressage and cones

A pair of rain pants from REI or LL Bean

Nice comfortable waterproof shoes; barn muckers work well

Water-repellant horse blanket

Rain-proof driving cooler

Lots of towels

Cover for your vehicle seat if it’s fabric

SUN GEAR-

Fly sheets and masks

Bug spray for horse and human

Sun screen

Baseball cap

Aloe Vera

Fan for you

Shade for your horse

EMERGENCY GEAR-

First aid kits for horse and human

Hole punch

Baling twine

Duct tape

Vet wrap

Electrical tape

Scissors

Sharp knife

Sharpie marker

Zip ties

CLEANING GEAR-

Scrub brush for cleaning mud off your wheels after marathon

Bathing supplies for sweaty horse including bucket and scraper

More towels for drying

Polish of all varieties- leather, brass, metal, wood

Clean rags for polishing

I need to go back and update so much of my website but this is still a decent list. 





Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 22, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I need to go back and update so much of my website but this is still a decent list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed a spare whip fastened to the cart in case you lose the one you are using on course and a spares kit. I use 2 stopwatches. You may also want to consider a flak jacket.


----------

